# quel lecteur mp4  autre que ipod pour voir films?



## yabr (9 Avril 2008)

bonjour
je cherche pour ma fille un petit baladeur mp4 ,2go suffisent pour mettre ses films dvd préférés....
elle possede deja un nano 2G sans la video,donc petit investissement de 60 euros maxi

je possede un mac mini...

quel lecteur voyez vous qui ferait l'affaire autre que le nano(trop cher)??

merci a vous

ps j'vais vu la marque zicplay compatible osx....
faut il quelque chose de forcement compatible osx?

merci a vous


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2008)

Laisse tomber, dans cette gamme de prix rien n'existe avec la vidéo et surtout compatible OS X.


----------



## yabr (10 Avril 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Laisse tomber, dans cette gamme de prix rien n'existe avec la vidéo et surtout compatible OS X.


 
merci du conseil
est ce qu'on peut avec l'ipod nano 4GO mettre un film entier et le regarder ou c'est plutot fait pour voir des petits clips??


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2008)

Le Nano permet sans soucis de regarder des films entiers. L'écran n'est pas immense, mais pour regarder un film au lit, donc le nez collé au nano cela reste très acceptable.

Et comme il peut ensuite se brancher sur la TV, c'est assez pratique.

Un film en général fait en 400 et 600Mo. Donc aucuns soucis pour loger ces vidéos dans la mémoire de la gamme iPod Nano.


----------

